
Marissa Mayer loses cash bonus over security breaches - sloanesturz
http://money.cnn.com/2017/03/01/technology/yahoo-marissa-mayer-security-breach/index.html
======
Clubber
I'd like to think some of this has to do with the fact that she forced all
remote workers to relocate or leave. Like it or not, there are a handful of
tech people in every organization that holds quite a bit of their company on
their shoulders. When you indiscriminately gut your workforce with something
as arbitrary as that, you're asking for trouble.

